# Donnarumma, parla il fratello: "Non sapete nulla, perché offendete?"



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2017)

*Donnarumma, parla il fratello: "Non sapete nulla, perché offendete?"*

Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.

Foto nel secondo post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



ne riparliamo alla firma del contratto di tuo fratello con la Juventus, caro Antonio


----------



## mrsmit (16 Giugno 2017)

All'ikea con meno di 10€ trovate lo sgabello e la corda.............


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

I valori ahahahahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

E allora che tiri fuori le palle e ce lo spieghi, come stanno le cose! Ormai è adulto, ha delle responsabilità verso i tifosi.
Ps: se chi non sta non lui non è un vero tifoso, allora da oggi il milan vanterà la bellezza di 15 tifosi immagino...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

Guarda caso parlano tutti tranne lui, aspetta che Mino gli tolga la museruola forse


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma allora è proprio una famiglia di m...non è solo il sacco d'immondizia ad esserlo


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Guarda caso parlano tutti tranne lui, aspetta che Mino gli tolga la museruola forse



Stanno ancora pensando a cosa trovare contro il Milan per uscirsene come le vittime della situazione, semplice.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Stanno ancora pensando a cosa trovare contro il Milan per uscirsene come le vittime della situazione, semplice.



Io aspetto che li cacci Mirabelli i dettagli, poi ridiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2017)

Si ma dicano le cose come stanno! O forse non possono perché in realtà non c'è nulla....vero?


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Stanno ancora pensando a cosa trovare contro il Milan per uscirsene come le vittime della situazione, semplice.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Giugno 2017)

Noi non sapremo nulla ma di certo lui non ci ha illuminato con questo suo intervento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



_"Per quelli che invece continuano a dire che io devo ringraziare A Gigio"
_

Impara l'italiano, capra.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

Editato


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Ed ecco svelato l'arcano, c'è lo zampino dell'antennista.


----------



## SmokingBianco (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Che pagliacci, sta storia puzza di marcio da anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



Come si chiama il fratello di Giuda ?


----------



## vanbasten (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



secondo me c'è qualcosa di grosso sotto. Forse sono ricattati da raiola in qualche maniera ma non possono dirlo. Situazione strana

Come possono rifiutare tutti quei soldi e mettersi tutti contro?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Ah ecco...la cricca che fa capolino...che mafia!!!


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Stesso consiglio dato al cognato "decoratore di torte": dato che nel vostro mestiere non siete granché, invece di campare sulle spalle di un ragazzino appena maggiorenne tornate alla vostra professione originale: andate a scippare vecchiette in scooter e rubare rolex dalle macchine ai semafori. Ad maiora!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come si chiama il fratello di Giuda ?



antodonnarumma90 comunque è sparito il post..

Edit visto adesso che si trova sotto la foto...


----------



## Alex (16 Giugno 2017)

ma povero piccolo, é vittima di un complotto ordito dai tifosi


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Ma è la fiera del ritardo?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> antodonnarumma90 comunque è sparito il post..
> 
> Edit visto adesso che si trova sotto la foto...



C'è ancora


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



No ma Galliani non c'entra niente eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Post su Instagram che scompaiono, Rocco Maiorino .. ok... 

who you gonna call??

GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Eccolo l'altro.
Persona inutile, burattino feccia dell'umanità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2017)

E allora perché non parlate


----------



## malos (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Capra. Impara l'italiano.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Giugno 2017)

Ancora parlano. Ridicoli!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



E dopo l'amore del presidente, l'amore di gigio. Ci amano ma ce lo mettono in culo alla prima occasione, complimenti


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2017)

Saluta Antonio!


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Dopo Rocco Maiorino anche Vincenzo Raiola, cugino di Mino, ha messo like al post. *


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Rocco Maiorino, ex DS del Milan, ha messo like a questo intervento su Instagram.*



Rocco chi? 

Sembra che anche peppe di Stefano abbia messo il like.

I camerieri del pelato Maia.e sono all'arrembaggio


----------



## Nicco (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma pensano che il popolo milanista sia demente? Se è un super tifoso, sogna il Milan da quando è in fasce etc etc mi pare che ci fossero i presupposti per restare alla grande, a maggior ragione con la nuova società ed il nuovo contratto. Questa uscita è infelice e profondamente contraddittoria.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



La situazione è semplice, o parli e spieghi i motivi della scelta del tuo fratellino o stai zitto e fai più bella figura. Tante righe e zero contenuti.


----------



## TheZio (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Dopo Rocco Maiorino anche Vincenzo Raiola, cugino di Mino, ha messo like al post. *



Andò dai su dicci quanti migliaia di euri c'ha investito il Minorato su di voi!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Se c'è qualcosa da chiarire la chiarisca, sti sproluqui lunghi senza però dire una ceppa di nulla. Se qualcosa non è venuto fuori lo dicano, ci aiutino a capire, e se hanno ragione loro tanto di cappello i tifosi capiranno , come è successo poi con Quagliarella.

Invece continuano a non dire nulla, segno che probabilmente nulla c'è, vogliono solo spegnere un fuoco che ormai però è inestinguibile.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Impazzano i like. L'ha fatto per amore del Milan, perché non sopportava l'idea di giocare per dei mangiatori di cani, invece che per Rocco Maiorino e il suo padre putativo. Non sopportava l'idea di non poter più giocare la domenica accanto a Uallarito Sosa, Pasalic, Zapatone, Mati, Lapadula, invece che con acquisti da quasi 200 milioni complessivi. 

Crepate voi, il Condor, gli amici del Condor e pure chi crede alle vostre spudorate menzogne! Zingari!


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Giugno 2017)

Qualcuno che gli abbia chiesto di spiegare come stanno i fatti? Se la cosa è trasparente perché non spiega in dettaglio quali sono le motivazioni? Poteva anche dichiarare di voler fare l'ultimo anno e poi, eventualmente, firmare. Sarebbe stato più elegante. Perché non spiegano come stanno i fatti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Però ragazzi.. bo.. questa storia ha dei lati oscuri assurdi.. 
Prendete ad esempio la foto di antodonnarumma del 26 ottobre.. "un anno che difendi la porta della tua squadra del cuore, continua a realizzare i tuoi sogni.."
Bo


----------



## edoardo (16 Giugno 2017)

La FAMIGLIA di gigio ha certamente pesato nella scelta ed ora hanno il coraggio di parlare di valori.Facce di bronzo


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi.. bo.. questa storia ha dei lati oscuri assurdi..
> Prendete ad esempio la foto di antodonnarumma del 26 ottobre.. "un anno che difendi la porta della tua squadra del cuore, continua a realizzare i tuoi sogni.."
> Bo



Il lato oscuro ha nome e cognome: Adriano Galliani. Non date aria al disegno di questa gente spregevole, era l'ultima cartuccia che potevano sparare, un piano studiato da mesi. Rimaniamo compatti e non diamogliela vinta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Giugno 2017)

ripeto non è che ci voglia tanto per capire, raiola avra pagato profumatamente la procura di donnarumma all'epoca e avrà aggiunto qualche penale da pagare per rompere l'accordo, morale della favola donnarumma andrà dove farà comodo al pizzaiolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2017)

"non sapete la verità"

Ma io dico... Quale verità ci sarebbe da conoscere? Ha rifiutato un rinnovo di contratto milionario perché pretendeva uno stipendio mostruoso oltre ad ogni logica, e visto che non ha accettato allora ha deciso di lasciare

Punto, quindi non venissero a fare queste sceneggiate


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



Se pensano di aver ragione, facessero una conferenza e dicessero le cose come stanno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il lato oscuro ha nome e cognome: Adriano Galliani. Non date aria al disegno di questa gente spregevole, era l'ultima cartuccia che potevano sparare, un piano studiato da mesi. Rimaniamo compatti e non diamogliela vinta.



Date un'occhiata al video che ho messo nel topic su Galliani della "Hall of Fame". E' indicativo.


----------



## Stex (16 Giugno 2017)

voglio vincere lo scudetto!!!


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2017)

illuminaci fratello


----------



## chicagousait (16 Giugno 2017)

Parlasse chiaro: intervista, conferenza stampa, conferenza a reti unificate ma che dia almeno la sua dichiarazione ufficiale. Così almeno la si smette con accuse, insulti e supposizioni


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Siete una famiglia di avidi opportunisti senza alcun valore. Tuo fratello è il peggior esempio per i nostri figli, a confronto Corona è un santerellino.
Chiedi pietà? Ma sputati in faccia da solo và

P.S. Il nome di tuo fratello scrivilo maiuscolo, o è minuscolo volutamente?


----------



## mabadi (16 Giugno 2017)

I fatti ora come ora parlano chiaro.
Se c'è altro lo dicessero.
Se sono sono ricatto di penali o altro lo dicessero .. il Milan gli rinnova il contratto, gli nomina alcuni avvocati e si accolla i rischi delle penali... semplice.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



Farebbero più bella figura a stare zitti, milanista? se era veramente milanista come dice il rinnovo lo accettava poi magari per carità la prossima estate andava via ma almeno aveva la decenza di farci guadagnare un bel pò di soldi e invece se ne andrà via a 0.


----------



## Tahva (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



Queste "indiscrezioni" lanciate da Antonio non servono a nessuno. Lo dico serenamente, se c'è qualcosa che dobbiamo sapere ce la dica, caro Antonio, perché i tifosi del Milan hanno sempre tenuto la famiglia Donnarumma nel cuore fino a 24 ore fa. Un pochino di rispetto ce lo meritiamo. Se ci sono cose da sapere, fatele sapere. In caso contrario, l'immagine che passa di suo fratello è proprio quella che legge: un ragazzino di 18 anni che rifiuta 5 milioni all'anno dalla sua squadra del cuore dopo averle giurato amore e dopo aver fatto pubblicare tre giorni fa un'intervista in cui si diceva impaziente di giocare l'EL in rossonero e in cui rivelava di comprare casa a Milano.
I fatti sono questi. Il tempo per le chiacchiere ce lo abbiamo, se però avete voglia di parlare e non, come si dice dalle mie parti, "di lanciare il sasso e poi nascondere la mano".


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi.. bo.. questa storia ha dei lati oscuri assurdi..
> Prendete ad esempio la foto di antodonnarumma del 26 ottobre.. "un anno che difendi la porta della tua squadra del cuore, continua a realizzare i tuoi sogni.."
> Bo



Su questo non c'è dubbio.

Hanno comunque fatto anche il lavaggio del cervello a Donnarumma. Raiola gli avrà detto più volte robe così: "Vai dove dico io e vincerai tutto, incluso il Pallone d'Oro. Resta qui e nella migliore delle ipotesi farai la fine di Totti, idolo di casa ma con un solo scudetto in carriera."


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Ho la sensazione che sia la famiglia di Gigio a influenzarlo in maniera negativa. Purtroppo ci sono famiglie in cui il lato sentimentale non viene preso in considerazione, ma si guarda solo a quello materiale. 
Farò un esempio per cercare di spiegarmi meglio: Se io fossi nei panni di Donnarumma e mi trovassi difronte a questa scelta, avrei metà famiglia che mi direbbe "Firma per il Milan senza pensarci 1 secondo, sei Milanista, è il tuo sogno etc." dall'altra parte però avrei l'altra metà che mi direbbe "Perché mai devi accettare 5mln l'anno? Il Real Madrid che tra l'altro è la squadra più forte del mondo te ne offre 8. Sei cosi stupido da rifiutare 3 milioni in più? Guarda che ci fai campare tutti meglio con 3 milioni in più ed avrai più soldi pure per te. Che ti frega del Milan? Resterai sempre tifoso del Milan, ma giocherai in un altro campionato e vincerai tanto, cosa che non sei sicuro accada al Milan"

Questo è un problema legato all'avidità, ma anche alla scarsa comprensione che certe persone hanno dei sentimenti altrui. Io ho la sensazione che se lui non avesse la famiglia e Raiola che lo pressa, avrebbe già rinnovato da tempo. Non lo voglio scagionare, perché comunque ha 18 anni e non 7. Però insomma.....Resta pur sempre un ragazzino molto attaccato alla sua famiglia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Dopo Rocco Maiorino anche Vincenzo Raiola, cugino di Mino, ha messo like al post. *



*Tra i like anche quello di Laura Bandinelli, giornalista de La Stampa.*


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Tra i like anche quello di Laura Bandinelli, giornalista de La Stampa.*



Manca solo il figlio di Galliani è poi abbiamo completato il circolo degli "inutili".


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi.. bo.. questa storia ha dei lati oscuri assurdi..
> Prendete ad esempio la foto di antodonnarumma del 26 ottobre.. "un anno che difendi la porta della tua squadra del cuore, continua a realizzare i tuoi sogni.."
> Bo



Lo ripeto, mi sa che il cinghiale li tiene con le spalle al muro ....non so come, ma diverse cose non tornano. Mettere sotto controllo il telefono del gentile Mino, please.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> I fatti ora come ora parlano chiaro.
> Se c'è altro lo dicessero.
> Se sono sono ricatto di penali o altro lo dicessero .. il Milan gli rinnova il contratto, gli nomina alcuni avvocati e si accolla i rischi delle penali... semplice.



Scriveteglielo sui social, chi può.


----------



## medjai (16 Giugno 2017)

Ha scritto tanto per non dire nulla. Perchè non fanno una conferenza stampa e spiegano a tutti i tifosi i motivi per il suo mancato rinovo? Credo tutti vogliamo saperlo, così possono spiegarci quelle cose che non sappiamo e loro si. 

Quello che ha scritto mi sembra il discorso di quando la tua ragazza ti lascia dicendo "meriti qualcosa meglio di me, quindi ti lascio".


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



blabla bla schifoso te e la tua famiglia di fannulloni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


Sì, però devi argomentare: perché il tuo fratellino rossonero nel cuore ha rifiutato un contratto di 5 milioni d'euro all'anno dalla sua squadra del cuore? Perchè è un verme al pari del vostro procuratore criminale? Che ********.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Giugno 2017)

è un po come dire "oggi mi è successa una cosa incredibile...." cosa? "èèèhhh sapessi....."...


a parte questo ma Maiorino è anche su facebook? oltre a una realtà fisica ora ne ha una anche virtuale?


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto, mi sa che il cinghiale li tiene con le spalle al muro ....non so come, ma diverse cose non tornano. Mettere sotto controllo il telefono del gentile Mino, please.



Impossibile. Se fossero sotto ricatto o spalle al muro per clausole Giguo non avrebbe detto che lui ed il suo procuratore sono una famiglia. Non diamogli alibi


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Scriveteglielo sui social, chi può.



Ora per me possono pure titolari tra le loro feci come i loro simili


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



Se non sappiamo nulla ditecele voi come stanno le cose...

Ma va va


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Impossibile. Se fossero sotto ricatto o spalle al muro per clausole Giguo non avrebbe detto che lui ed il suo procuratore sono una famiglia. Non diamogli alibi



Ma pure con le foto che hanno fatto insieme, non mi sembra proprio di vedere che uno era schiavo del altro... sembravano proprio due amici.


----------



## fra29 (16 Giugno 2017)

Beata ignoranza...


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2017)

Allora illuminateci, perchè ne tuo fratello ne il suo procuratore hanno avuto il coraggio ancora di motivare il tutto. 

Forse mai ce l'avranno.


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

non sappiamo niente? ma cosa dice questo? tutto quello che dobbiamo sapere è che l'infame non ha rinnovato nonostante gli avevano proposto un contratto da top! e quindi si merita gli insulti a vita da parte dei tifosi rossoneri.
Altro che mio fratello ama il Milan. Ma stai zitto brocco!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Su fb ho il Like alla pagina ufficiale di Skysport UK. Ieri mi pare, hanno pubblicato un link con la notizia riguardante Donnarumma. Tutti i commenti degli Inglesi erano contro Gigio. Tutti dicevano le cose che diciamo noi: Che è troppo giovane, che il Milan è comunque un club glorioso etc. Però quello che mi è rimasto più impresso è stato il seguente commento: "Mino Raiola is the cancer of Football" era il commento anche più in vista, quindi quello con più Like e con più alto indice di gradimento. Non siamo i soli a pensare queste cose, le pensa tutto il mondo. A livello di immagine Gigio ne esce con le ossa rotte, stessa cosa per Raiola, ma di quest'ultimo si sapeva già da tempo.


----------



## gabuz (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Lui non deve ringraziare *A* Gigio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se pensano di aver ragione, facessero una conferenza e dicessero le cose come stanno.



Finché è un giocatore del Milan comunque difficile che lo facciano (per me non lo faranno neanche dopo ma sicuramente ne sapremo qualcosa di più non appena andrà via)


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Giugno 2017)

Riguardo alla classica frase ad effetto di chi non ha argomenti: "La nostra famiglia ci ha insegnato i veri valori della vita"... quali sarebbero questi valori? Che i soldi sono tutto? Che si prendono per i fondelli milioni di tifosi che ti idolatrano? Che si dà la parola ad una società ed il giorno dopo si firma per l'altra (leggetevi l'intervista dell'ex agente Martorelli)?
COMPLIMENTI!!! BEI VALORI CHE VI HANNO INSEGNATO!!!


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

Sogno di incrociare Raiola per strada ogni momento delle mie giornate.


----------



## Morghot (16 Giugno 2017)

Post delirante e ridicolo, o parlano chiaramente o continuano a peggiorare la figura di poveretti infami che stan facendo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ma quanto è analfabeta? Senza apostrofi, con i puntini di sospensione a sostituire le virgole e i punti, nomi propri scritti in minuscolo. Il verbo "ringraziare" è transitivo, ringrazio a Gigio è una bestemmia grammaticale.
Impari a scrivere invece di fare la figura del cavernicolo ignorante.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2017)

Una famiglia di zingari


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2017)

poveretti non hanno i soldi per comprarsi un telefono e fare un video in cui spiegano veramente come stanno le cose....

o magari non sono capaci....

se volete facciamo una colletta morti di fame


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me li tiene sotto scacco in qualche modo raiola...mi sembra veramente assurda sta vicenda.


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2017)

M'immagino i discorsi in fluente italiano tra sta famiglia di intellettuali e il premio pulitzer raiola...ci vorrà un decodificatore.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Saluta Andonio.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ieri ho visto su sky lo speciale su donnarumma che mandano in onda di continuo. Non l'ho fatto per farmi del male ma per cercare di capirci qualcosa sulla famiglia e sulla sua vita.
Tra dichiarazioni d'amore al milan e altre fesserie sparate in serie una roba di una pochezza unica.
Sempre più convinto che sia mosso come un bamboccio da raiola ma ormai ho forti dubbi anche sulla sua testa.


----------



## Henry (17 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i rinforzi. Un popolo intero contro Donnarumma, e gran parte degli addetti ai lavori che criticano la sua scelta. Ma per il giovane portiere arrivano i rinforzi familiari. Su Instagram è intervenuto il fratello Antonio, affermando che nessuno sa come stanno le cose e che il fratellino è un vero tifosi del Milan. Ogni gesto che ha fatto è stato sincero. E le offese che ha letto non le augura nemmeno al suo peggior nemico.
> 
> Foto nel secondo post.



.


----------



## Henry (17 Giugno 2017)

Un ******* di amico mi ha detto che Mirabelli aveva parlato di un ingaggio diverso da quello annunciato. Notizia che non era vera. è comparso un post incazzato da parte mia per un attimo. Non consideratelo.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Una famiglia di zingari


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> .



Cos'è, il Condor ha sguinzagliato i cani da caccia (e da riporto)?


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Un ******* di amico mi ha detto che Mirabelli aveva parlato di un ingaggio diverso da quello annunciato. Notizia che non era vera. è comparso un post incazzato da parte mia per un attimo. Non consideratelo.


----------

